# Depth Gauge Repair



## Logan Novice (Apr 22, 2021)

Included in an assortment of machinist tools a friend was generous enough to give me was a Brown & Sharpe depth gauge (their NO. 607) which, due to the fact that it didn't have a cap, was essentially useless.  So today I embarked on a challenging experience to make one.  Most difficult part was the internal thread at 7/16 - 40 tpi.  40 tpi on that radius is so very easy to overcut (.0005 made a big difference) and I couldn't find any screw chart information to use as a reference.  It did take two tries but the second attempt made the grade.  I was thrilled that my newly acquired PM1127 cut the threads as accurately as it did.  Now to find a hole that needs measuring.   
The real thrill was setting it on my surface plate and having it "zero" just as it should.  Impossible to describe the wonder of that feeling.


----------



## Aukai (Apr 22, 2021)

Nicely done


----------



## brino (Apr 24, 2021)

Great job.
A very satisfying repair I bet!

-brino


----------



## darkzero (Apr 24, 2021)

brino said:


> Great job.
> *A very satisfying repair I bet!*
> 
> -brino



I agree, such a great feeling to fix something but especially with a part that you made on your own!


----------

